# Freshening???



## mxgasa

Okay, I know you are ALL going to laugh hysterically and fall right off your chairs when you read this, but I have to know! I see this all the time and have been too shy to ask, but now I just can't stand it any longer!

WHAT does Freshening mean??? 

Michelle


----------



## goatnutty

Your doe freshens when sahe kidds and produces milk.So if it is your does first freshening it is her first kidding and milk producing.Understood?Don't feel bad I didn't know at first either :thumb: .


----------



## mxgasa

ahhhhhhhhh....thank you... :wink:


----------



## liz

Don't feel bad at all!! I always referred to "freshening" as kidding before I learned the "goat lingo", this includes ...medial, rear, front..support of the udder...had no idea it involved these words, I just knew that a bad udder looked like a cantaloupe in a sock :ROFL:


----------



## Tog Lovers

OH LIZ Soooo Funny!!! That is the only thing my mom knew about goats. And it's just how she said it.


----------

